# Then stop driving for them!!



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

I read a lot of posts of people complaining how much they don't make driving for Uber/Lyft. I drove for Yellow Cab for 10 years and made really good money doing it. Then uber came along....I switched over to driving for Uber and Lyft. For the first 2 years it was decent...then every month more and more and more drivers signed on. Over my last 2 years with Uber I seen my pay slashed by 60-70%. Partly because uber kept dropping the rate per mile and partly because now the market is extremely saturated with drivers. I finally said enough is enough.....went back to driving for a small, family owned cab company in my city. Get this.....I'm making a living wage again. I'm averaging $26-29/hr driving my cab. I'm glad I left Uber. It's not gonna get any better for you drivers unless you are the change you want to be. As long as there are fools out there willing to drive people around for pennies, you will always be paid pennies.

STOP DRIVING FOR THEM!!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Stop driving for them? That's some shit right there


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

everyone runs to drive for cabs cos uber/lyft rates so low it sucks.

too many cab drivers, market too saturated.

one cab driver runs to uber/lyft..says "I'm getting a lot of customers, you don't like driving around a cab for hours without picking up a fare and when you do you earn the $40 for two miles but I earned 150 today driving around the same miles w/o deadweight--If you don't like it, _Then stop driving for them!! _and drive for uber/lyft like I do"

everyone runs to drive for uber/lyft because there are so little passengers taking cabs it sucks.

the circle completes and continues itself with that type of solution-- if you don't like driving for uber/lyft--then stop driving for them!!


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> everyone runs to drive for cabs cos uber/lyft rates so low it sucks.
> 
> too many cab drivers, market too saturated.
> 
> ...


But you didn't really make $150. Minus fuel. Minus insurance. Minus maintenance. You made $90 at best. I make $200-250 per day in my cab. I don't have to pay for insurance. I pay only for certain maintenance. I do put about $30 in fuel in my car. You just keep on driving for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I second the OP. I too have drove for Yellow Cab years ago, then move to another state, only to end up back in a cab. Uber and Lyft came along and disrupted business, but they only get valid account holders with money on their cards. Many riders have been victimized by the apps, and stopped using them and went back to cash and direct card payments to the driver.

I stay busy just the same.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I applaud the thinkers of the thread. It’s change at so many levels, professional, personnel, mental motivation. Deep


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah'cus everyone knows how awesome it is to drive for Yellow

Didn't Deniro make a movie about you?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ubersux139782 said:


> I read a lot of posts of people complaining how much they don't make driving for Uber/Lyft. I drove for Yellow Cab for 10 years and made really good money doing it. Then uber came along....I switched over to driving for Uber and Lyft. For the first 2 years it was decent...then every month more and more and more drivers signed on. Over my last 2 years with Uber I seen my pay slashed by 60-70%. Partly because uber kept dropping the rate per mile and partly because now the market is extremely saturated with drivers. I finally said enough is enough.....went back to driving for a small, family owned cab company in my city. Get this.....I'm making a living wage again. I'm averaging $26-29/hr driving my cab. I'm glad I left Uber. It's not gonna get any better for you drivers unless you are the change you want to be. As long as there are fools out there willing to drive people around for pennies, you will always be paid pennies.
> 
> STOP DRIVING FOR THEM!!


I agree with you, not stopping the madness is worse than forcing yourself to eat at the worst restaurant every day.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> Yeah'cus everyone knows how awesome it is to drive for Yellow
> 
> Didn't Deniro make a movie about you?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I was watching a YouTube video about Uber’s new strategy to sign up new drivers, The strategy is to send out post cards to people who haven’t signed up to drive for Uber. Uber know new drivers don’t know the history as far as how good the rates was years ago so the new drivers wouldn’t complain about starting at the current rates.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> I was watching a YouTube video about Uber's new strategy to sign up new drivers, The strategy is to send out post cards to people who haven't signed up to drive for Uber. Uber know new drivers don't know the history as far as how good the rates was years ago so the new drivers wouldn't complain about starting at the current rates.


Exactly... Uber is kind of like old Palpatine


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> everyone runs to drive for cabs cos uber/lyft rates so low it sucks.
> 
> too many cab drivers, market too saturated.
> 
> ...


written from the perspective of a true millennial....you obvious don't get it but to each his/her own. "Cos" is not a word btw. As for earning 150.00 you may want to deduct your expenses from that including employer and employee taxes, depreciation of the car, gas, phone usage, time, etc.. You obviously like driving for them but are clearly not in reality in terms of what you are "earning".


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another new member giving his expert opinion. SMH. I’m sick of new members who come here and tell us to get a new job. 

Drivers are upset that sometimes U/L take too much of the fare. There is no reason these companies should be allowed to take more than 25%. We’re only asking for what is fair.

If you’re so happy and busy with your cab job, why bother coming here?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> "Cos" is not a word btw


Neither is 'btw'!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Believe it or not I use words consciously. I know "cos" is not a dictionary word. It's a slang I shorten from because and most would use cause as a shortened version but I don't like it being confused with the true word cause (as in the reason or root of). Some have used cuz as a slang too but it's too much like cousin cuz slang. Cos is only a mathematical term as far as most folks know but no one would think algebra/trig/cal when I use that word.

Deduction of expenses used can also be used to deduct from your taxes when filing.

The $150 was an arbitrary number to compare with the $40 thrown in.

Any other insults I mean assumptions you wanna throw my way? Also it's clear you didn't get the gist of my post. Which makes it more ironic.

Whatever makes you feel better man.



nouberipo said:


> written from the perspective of a true millennial....you obvious don't get it but to each his/her own. "Cos" is not a word btw. As for earning 150.00 you may want to deduct your expenses from that including employer and employee taxes, depreciation of the car, gas, phone usage, time, etc.. You obviously like driving for them but are clearly not in reality in terms of what you are "earning".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ubersux139782 said:


> I read a lot of posts of people complaining how much they don't make driving for Uber/Lyft. I drove for Yellow Cab for 10 years and made really good money doing it. Then uber came along....I switched over to driving for Uber and Lyft. For the first 2 years it was decent...then every month more and more and more drivers signed on. Over my last 2 years with Uber I seen my pay slashed by 60-70%. Partly because uber kept dropping the rate per mile and partly because now the market is extremely saturated with drivers. I finally said enough is enough.....went back to driving for a small, family owned cab company in my city. Get this.....I'm making a living wage again. I'm averaging $26-29/hr driving my cab. I'm glad I left Uber. It's not gonna get any better for you drivers unless you are the change you want to be. As long as there are fools out there willing to drive people around for pennies, you will always be paid pennies.
> 
> STOP DRIVING FOR THEM!!


Uber serves a purpose for some, in my case it works for me. It depends on how you pick your locations and time. Those that sit around waiting for rides 16 hours a day are defeating themselves, driving Uber is your own business and you have to know your market.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ubersux139782 said:


> But you didn't really make $150. Minus fuel. Minus insurance. Minus maintenance. You made $90 at best. I make $200-250 per day in my cab. I don't have to pay for insurance. I pay only for certain maintenance. I do put about $30 in fuel in my car. You just keep on driving for pennies on the dollar.


That wasn't the point of that post.

I was trying to be creative in saying..

The people that always tell everyone the grass is greener are... because if everyone actually did what what those pple tell them... then it's like everyone from one side rushing to the other.

Soon the former pasture looks more appealing and some "genius" will go over and then say hey look everyone! Stop fighting over the same grass there and come here!

And if everyone actually did what that person says, they'll all go back to the pasture/grass they just were at not too long ago.

Do you see the point?

If not it's ok.

I give up easily on some things and this is one of them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> That wasn't the point of that post.
> 
> I was trying to be creative in saying..
> 
> ...


I understand your point, but you have understand your point is lost on most U/L drivers.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I could live without the big lease over my head for either cab or Uber/Lyft lease.

I still stick to the model of under 9 grand, lower mile car and two year loan.

Uber on!!!!


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> Yeah'cus everyone knows how awesome it is to drive for Yellow
> 
> Didn't Deniro make a movie about you?


Cab has it's own perk. Free vehicle, commercial insurance, maintenance, tire changes, toe service etc. All drivers have to worry about is gas money and stand fee (if you own the cab) or daily rental fee. Also the nationwide taxi $2 per mile rates were set way way way before guber came into existance to cover 3 parts. 1) investors money (taxi company), 2) commercial insurance ( average 4k per year), 3) drivers earning. Compare it with the guber rates and justify how you can fit in all 3 factors? FYI, did you know that guber has reduced the insurance claim amount silently from $1 million to $250k. God forbid if you have to deal with an accident situation, how much you can expect $$$ coming towards your way? Less than 100k after all the deductions.

Let me explain it to you another logic. Have you seen a sign of a uhaul truck rental? It says $19.99 and you say wow, it's cheap and a good deal. When you rent it you come to know $19.99 is just the basic rental. The uhual company guy will tell you the milage is seperate and that will be 0.30 to 0.50 cents depends on the truck. Then the customer service person will scare the hell out of you about the accidents so you end up buying $12 to 20 commercial insurance per day. Now look at the 3 portion. 1) rental money 19.99 covers the company income. 2) Per milage charges covers the depreciation portion. 3) Commercial Insurance. That 19.99 advertisements money becomes easily $70-80 minimum. Plus the uhual will make sure you bring back the truck with the same level of gas in the truck tank. Otherwise it will cost you an arm and a leg. Now compare it to guber and justify with the current rates and earning. Every company on this planet has a right to make money except ridershare drivers. Right?

I drove for taxi and guber. Not anymore. I know several people who are suffering from this rideshare gig. This gig is good for only 0.0001% (management) people and the rest will loose either now or later. Stay in the bubble and keep driving for the evil organization of ridershare companies.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Awww Fat Man's not here anymore. Could have given us the REAL message.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I drove taxi for a long time and have many local contacts in the business here. The problem is it is a 12 hour a day job and I'm not really up for that.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

True. I picked up a taxi driver from the airport who said similar stuff. He said the money was good, but he was out there like 12 hours minimum. Don't want to be 12 hours sitting down in a car as a mandatory thing. Already can barely stand seeing the Barwood taxis just squatting in their car still 2 hours later after I've picked up 5 different pax in front of them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ubersux139782 said:


> I read a lot of posts of people complaining how much they don't make driving for Uber/Lyft. I drove for Yellow Cab for 10 years and made really good money doing it. Then uber came along....I switched over to driving for Uber and Lyft. For the first 2 years it was decent...then every month more and more and more drivers signed on. Over my last 2 years with Uber I seen my pay slashed by 60-70%. Partly because uber kept dropping the rate per mile and partly because now the market is extremely saturated with drivers. I finally said enough is enough.....went back to driving for a small, family owned cab company in my city. Get this.....I'm making a living wage again. I'm averaging $26-29/hr driving my cab. I'm glad I left Uber. It's not gonna get any better for you drivers unless you are the change you want to be. As long as there are fools out there willing to drive people around for pennies, you will always be paid pennies.
> 
> STOP DRIVING FOR THEM!!


Funny how this works isn't it.

What's really messed up is I'm making more money(profit) on LESS FARES driving a taxi.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I could live without the big lease over my head for either cab or Uber/Lyft lease.
> 
> I still stick to the model of under 9 grand, lower mile car and two year loan.
> 
> Uber on!!!!


You lease a cab? News to me


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Another new member giving his expert opinion. SMH. I'm sick of new members who come here and tell us to get a new job.
> 
> Drivers are upset that sometimes U/L take too much of the fare. There is no reason these companies should be allowed to take more than 25%. We're only asking for what is fair.
> 
> If you're so happy and busy with your cab job, why bother coming here?


When have they ever cared, you hear the stories of the golden days and still think they care about what 1 person want when they still do the job. Reality will crush your dreams


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The biggest mistake some people on these boards make is the assumption that everyone is in the same boat. Some people are disabled or too old to rejoin the workforce in the fashion you suggest. Others are extremely desperate or otherwise unemployable. Is this a high number? Probably not. But then that is why most people who try Uber DO quit - 96% within the first year as often cited. Does that give Uber the right to exploit those who remain, many with little other options? That's a debate that will never be settled unfortunately - here or elsewhere.

It would be great to see everyone quit en masse and cripple these rotten TNCs, but try not to judge unless you've sat in another driver's seat. Desperation is a hell of a thing. The funniest part is U/L are just as desperate in their need for these drivers.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> You lease a cab? News to me


No I leased a lyft for a week and scam....looked into z trip lease numerous times....another big scam


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Another new member giving his expert opinion. SMH. I'm sick of new members who come here and tell us to get a new job.
> 
> Drivers are upset that sometimes U/L take too much of the fare. There is no reason these companies should be allowed to take more than 25%. We're only asking for what is fair.
> 
> If you're so happy and busy with your cab job, why bother coming here?


To educate people who drive/want to drive for Uber. They are just another corporation taking advantage of people. I speak from experience. I drove for Uber/lyft for 4.5 years. Got tired of the BS. Happy to be back in my cab.



jgiun1 said:


> No I leased a lyft for a week and scam....looked into z trip lease numerous times....another big scam


I don't lease a cab. I own my cab. I do pay a very small fee every week to have the company name on the car. Uber can take up to 35% of your earnings and then you still have to pay all your own expenses. I pay right around 30% of my earnings and that covers the cost to have the company name on the car AND my expenses. Last week, I walked away with $1370 after expenses. Nope, no more uber for me



Gtown Driver said:


> True. I picked up a taxi driver from the airport who said similar stuff. He said the money was good, but he was out there like 12 hours minimum. Don't want to be 12 hours sitting down in a car as a mandatory thing. Already can barely stand seeing the Barwood taxis just squatting in their car still 2 hours later after I've picked up 5 different pax in front of them.


Here in my city, I do one ride in my cab and make as much uber drivers do in 3.5 rides. All you guys are doing is racking up cheap miles on your car. Maintenance will eventually catch up to you. Good luck


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nobody "runs" to drive for meter&dispatch taxis.. I too drove for Yellow Cab and survived it driving in a rural city, so that means I was better at it(extremely easy to lose money)..

Last I checked the only people driving for taxi companies outside the big tourist traps and metros were people supplementing retirement or disability.. They weren't living off dispatch either they had direct-client regulars..


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

0x3imf3 said:


> Nobody "runs" to drive for meter&dispatch taxis.. I too drove for Yellow Cab and survived it driving in a rural city, so that means I was better at it(extremely easy to lose money)..
> 
> Last I checked the only people driving for taxi companies outside the big tourist traps and metros were people supplementing retirement or disability.. They weren't living off dispatch either they had direct-client regulars..


Well ok then. Seems you know way more about the cab business than I do.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Ubersux139782 said:


> To educate people who drive/want to drive for Uber. They are just another corporation taking advantage of people. I speak from experience. I drove for Uber/lyft for 4.5 years. Got tired of the BS. Happy to be back in my cab.
> 
> 
> I don't lease a cab. I own my cab. I do pay a very small fee every week to have the company name on the car. Uber can take up to 35% of your earnings and then you still have to pay all your own expenses. I pay right around 30% of my earnings and that covers the cost to have the company name on the car AND my expenses. Last week, I walked away with $1370 after expenses. Nope, no more uber for me
> ...


In most markets U/L is a losing proposition.

In my market I consistently bring in $30/hr gross, $.70/mile net. This only covers 15-20 hours per week. Those numbers would decline if I drove 40-60 hours a week.

We have one cab company here. Terribly run, but they are very busy. I've gotten wildly different answers from their drivers about pay. I know 4 of the 7 or 8 drivers. They seem to live like they aren't making much. It isn't a national company, maybe they are being paid hourly rather than by the meter.

It makes sense to drive Taxi in some markets.

I am just flabbergasted that people drive Losing rates. No matter if it is U/L or taxi.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> In most markets U/L is a losing proposition.
> 
> In my market I consistently bring in $30/hr gross, $.70/mile net. This only covers 15-20 hours per week. Those numbers would decline if I drove 40-60 hours a week.
> 
> ...


 metered companies usually do a 60/40 split or lease option..

What a lot of people don't know is that they've never made most of their money off dispatch.. They take the regulars from dispatch and build clientele.. Just like a lot of high-earning Uber people have done over the years..


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> Yeah'cus everyone knows how awesome it is to drive for Yellow
> 
> Didn't Deniro make a movie about you?


I don't drive for Yellow now. I drive for a small, family owned company. We have 25 cabs and each of our drivers make around $200 per shift AFTER expenses. We don't drive for pennies on the dollar and we stay busy each and every day


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Like I’ve said be4:

The problem is NOT Uber ?
The problem is the drivers chauffeuring Uber’s clients for pennies ‼


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Funny how this works isn't it.
> 
> What's really messed up is I'm making more money(profit) on LESS FARES driving a taxi.


 Absolutely. With uber/lyft I drove an average of 250 miles a day to make $150 gross revenue. After expenses I maybe walked away with $100. In the cab, I drive an average of 200 miles a day and make $250 gross revenue. After expenses I walk with $195 net profit. The decision is simple. I don't drive for pennies on the dollar anymore.



RabbleRouser said:


> Like I've said be4:
> 
> The problem is NOT Uber ?
> The problem is the drivers chauffeuring Uber's clients for pennies ‼


 The problem is both. But mainly uber. Uber sucks and now that they've gone public and shareholders are going to start demanding returns on their investment, I don't see it getting any better for drivers. Good luck. Uber will eventually be the death of itself.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

The problem with all gig economy stuff is saturation... Too many "ants" or too few users but demand only ever supported production early in advertising..

Exact same thing is already happening with all the food delivery services everywhere. I just seen it crash in TX, and it's past saturation in NC..


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> The problem with all gig economy stuff is saturation... Too many "ants" or too few users but demand only ever supported production early in advertising..
> 
> Exact same thing is already happening with all the food delivery services everywhere. I just seen it crash in TX, and it's past saturation in NC..


Another way to view this:

Free Enterprise/Market based economies/Capitalism, or whatever label you want to use, is the only semi efficient method of creating prosperity and innovation.

Market saturation is a necessary step. Take for example toasters and microwaves. Both items were incredibly expensive initially, but they came down in price due to saturation of the market and the associated economies of scale.

Labor is a bit different, but the vast data collected by U/L based on millions of drivers allows them to plan for the maturation of their industry. I predict a more regulated, internally and externally, system in the next 10 years as they limit new driver numbers, dump the worthless/harmful drivers, raise compensation, reduce administrative staff and focus on higher quality service delivery.

My predictions could be wrong, but my assessment of how new industries mature is not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Already can barely stand seeing the Barwood taxis just squatting in their car still 2 hours later after I've picked up 5 different pax in front of them.


You should feel bad for them because they have to pay Lee's rental rates and deal with a company that does everything at the maximum inconvenience of the drivers. Neal is just as bad in Arlington and Fairfax and What's-His-Face in Prince George's.



Ubersux139782 said:


> I own my cab. I do pay a very small fee every week to have the company name on the car.


You mentioned in an earlier post that you do not pay for insurance. Do your stand dues include insurance? Mine do include it, but, that is unique to the District of Columbia and always has been that way./ In the suburbs, the private owners pay ridiculous stand dues and have to buy insurance on top of it. The one drawback to the City, though, is that you can only buy state minimums for liability. You can not buy higher limits, which many of us would like to do.



Ubersux139782 said:


> Uber can take up to 35% of your earnings and then you still have to pay all your own expenses. I pay right around 30% of my earnings and that covers the cost to have the company name on the car AND my expenses. Last week, I walked away with $1370 after expenses. Nope, no more uber for me


Like you, I own my cab. I bounce back and forth between Uber and the cab, depending on what is going to render the better bottom line, that day. Congress is on summer recess, so it is more Uber/Lyft than cab, as the cab business used to be horrid in the summer before there was such a thing as Uber. Now, it is even worse. Uber still holds up. If you know your traffic patterns and how to get around the city, and, you game it a little (this, of course will bring the Wrath of the Uber Goody Two Shoes on these Boards), you can make it pay, here, at least.

Despite that, I drive the cab whenever possible.



Ubersux139782 said:


> Here in my city, I do one ride in my cab and make as much uber drivers do in 3.5 rides. All you guys are doing is racking up cheap miles on your car. Maintenance will eventually catch up to you


This is where both the Uber Senior Management and the drivers miss it. That tyre costs the same eighty bananas on a cab that it does on an Uber car. That brake job costs the same three hundred dollars on a cab as it does on an Uber car. You have to get brakes done at about the same frequency on either one. If you are doing this full time, you must change your oil every month.



0x3imf3 said:


> metered companies usually do a 60/40 split or lease option..
> 
> What a lot of people don't know is that they've never made most of their money off dispatch.. They take the regulars from dispatch and build clientele.. Just like a lot of high-earning Uber people have done over the years..


All of the companies in the Washington Metropolitan Area do rental or take on owner-operators by contract (....and the TNCs think that they invented this......................) In the suburbs, you must make your money on dispatch. In the city, i used to make mine on dispatch, but, since Uber, I do mostly street hails. It was a good thing that I learned how to hack the streets in the suburbs, then translated that into the city. For years, it was easy to street hack in the city, but, you do have to be a little smarter, these days.

We used to have guys who built their clientele from my company's customers. You can still do that, here, at least.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Cab has it's own perk. Free vehicle, commercial insurance, maintenance, tire changes, toe service etc. All drivers have to worry about is gas money and stand fee (if you own the cab) or daily rental fee. Also the nationwide taxi $2 per mile rates were set way way way before guber came into existance to cover 3 parts. 1) investors money (taxi company), 2) commercial insurance ( average 4k per year), 3) drivers earning. Compare it with the guber rates and justify how you can fit in all 3 factors? FYI, did you know that guber has reduced the insurance claim amount silently from $1 million to $250k. God forbid if you have to deal with an accident situation, how much you can expect $$$ coming towards your way? Less than 100k after all the deductions.
> 
> Let me explain it to you another logic. Have you seen a sign of a uhaul truck rental? It says $19.99 and you say wow, it's cheap and a good deal. When you rent it you come to know $19.99 is just the basic rental. The uhual company guy will tell you the milage is seperate and that will be 0.30 to 0.50 cents depends on the truck. Then the customer service person will scare the hell out of you about the accidents so you end up buying $12 to 20 commercial insurance per day. Now look at the 3 portion. 1) rental money 19.99 covers the company income. 2) Per milage charges covers the depreciation portion. 3) Commercial Insurance. That 19.99 advertisements money becomes easily $70-80 minimum. Plus the uhual will make sure you bring back the truck with the same level of gas in the truck tank. Otherwise it will cost you an arm and a leg. Now compare it to guber and justify with the current rates and earning. Every company on this planet has a right to make money except ridershare drivers. Right?
> 
> I drove for taxi and guber. Not anymore. I know several people who are suffering from this rideshare gig. This gig is good for only 0.0001% (management) people and the rest will loose either now or later. Stay in the bubble and keep driving for the evil organization of ridershare companies.


Its really not that difficult to grasp:

ANYONE can drive pt and earn $100 a day(i know, I've done it) x that $100 ×5 days a week= $500 a week, x by 4= 2000 a month= expenses 1000-1300= 700 cash a month, that's MINIMUM working pt.

Work more= make more. Weekly rental prices dont change, no extra charges for mileage, ZERO depreciation on MY car, ZERO paid out of MY pocket for: oil changes, new brakes, etc. I just add $$ for gas= make more, simple. Dont give a !#%= about mileage or depreciation on a car that I'm renting from U/L or private citizen, why? Not MY car, it's THEIRS. I'll drive you to Russia if you want, makes no difference.

My buddy drives a rental from Uber, he's put almost 40k miles on it in about a year and a half, he doesn't care, why? NOT LOSING 1 CENT OF DEPRECIATION ON HIS CAR, which sits in his driveway and he pays ZERO for it. He makes about 75k a year, yes he drives more than pt, but thats the point.

I always lol @ ppl who say "renting a car from U/L is a bad idea...blah blah blah", then complain about the mileage, w&t and depreciation and other expenses on their cars, why would you drive your own cars to do this?

Really not as difficult as people are making it out to be.



jgiun1 said:


> No I leased a lyft for a week and scam....looked into z trip lease numerous times....another big scam


How/why are they "scams"?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Its really not that difficult to grasp:
> 
> ANYONE can drive pt and earn $100 a day(i know, I've done it) x that $100 ×5 days a week= $500 a week, x by 4= 2000 a month= expenses 1000-1300= 700 cash a month, that's MINIMUM working pt.
> 
> ...


The problem is...

In some markets it takes 30 hours to cover your rental/gas and break even.

And you'll never make decent money making $3.00 a fare (3.75 for a cancel)


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Another new member giving his expert opinion. SMH. I'm sick of new members who come here and tell us to get a new job.
> 
> Drivers are upset that sometimes U/L take too much of the fare. There is no reason these companies should be allowed to take more than 25%. We're only asking for what is fair.
> 
> If you're so happy and busy with your cab job, why bother coming here?


To show people there are better options than Uber and Lyft. Even a job at McDonald's paying $12-13/hr is better than these guys


----------

